# Dwarf lionfish



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with these? Ive read around and seen that they are a little less aggressive than regular volitans and don't grow as large. Are they compatible with clowns and other similar fish as long as they don't outgrow them?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I had a fuzzy Dwarf lionfish and he was not aggressive at all.
He got on fine with our 2 clownfish and was a right bundle of fun.

However the problem we had with him was getting food down him, A tank is supposed to be ful of copapods but ours wasnt so we bought a thousand and he was eating them but obviously not enough he got htinner and thinner until we decided to take him back to our LFS before he starved.

But that was in my early stages of SW im sure if i tried now he would be fine


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

How are they with shrimp? I know that volitans eat them up like candy but would the dwarf be aggressive or eat a larger cleaner shrimp?


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

If it fits in his mouth it is food sometime they will try and eat things that don't fit and wind up just killing it 50/50 on cleaner shrimp larger the better . If you buy one be sure to ask the store to feed it to be sure it eats frozen they are some work to get to eat frozen food


----------

